# EF-S 18-200 f/3.5-5.6 IS Service Advisory



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 26, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/02/ef-s-18-200-f3-5-5-6-is-service-advisory/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/02/ef-s-18-200-f3-5-5-6-is-service-advisory/"></a></div>
<p>This is probably what I was being told when an 18-200 II was mentioned.</p>
<p>So for the 8 people that own this lens (Sorry Canon), you can get it fixed for free.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<blockquote><p><strong>22 February 2011</strong></p>
<p><strong>To: Users of the EF-S 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6 IS interchangeable lens for Digital SLR Cameras</strong></p>
<p>Thank you for using Canon products.</p>
<p>We have discovered that some EF-S 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6 IS lens products may have screws that come loose inside the lens and which may interfere with zoom operation of the lens. We would like to convey the details and our service policy.</p>
<p>We offer our sincerest apologies to customers who have been inconvenienced by this phenomenon. Canon always strives to provide the highest quality products to our customers and we spare no effort in our quality management to make sure our customers can use our products with confidence. We hope our efforts will earn your understanding.</p>
<p><strong>Phenomenon</strong>

There are cases in which the zoom barrel gets stuck and stops moving during zoom operation.</p>
<p><strong>Affected Product</strong>

Digital SLR camera interchangeable lens Ã¢â‚¬Å“EF-S 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6 ISÃ¢â‚¬ÂÃ‚Â <strong>Serial Numbers 450Ã¯Â½ËœÃ¯Â½ËœÃ¯Â½ËœÃ¯Â½ËœÃ¯Â½ËœÃ¯Â½ËœÃ¯Â½Ëœ to 631Ã¯Â½ËœÃ¯Â½ËœÃ¯Â½ËœÃ¯Â½ËœÃ¯Â½ËœÃ¯Â½ËœÃ¯Â½Ëœ</strong></p>
<p><strong>User Support</strong>

The products with this phenomenon will be inspected and repaired free-of-charge. If you own one of the affected products, please contact our customer service hotline. We appreciate your patience, and we offer our sincerest apologies to the customers using these products who have been inconvenienced by this issue. Our free repair service will start on 22 February 2011.</p></blockquote>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 26, 2011)

"So for the 8 people that own this lens..." ;D

My cousin wanted to buy this lens, after he got a digital Rebel. I told him to get the 28-135mm. Good thing he eventually listened to me.


----------



## Kertryx (Feb 26, 2011)

Well, 
this one i've got works without any problems^^, so there are 7 left to check.
(I think this lens own some more people, maybe 10 or 12 =) )


----------



## tzalmagor (Feb 26, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> So for the 8 people that own this lens (Sorry Canon), you can get it fixed for free.



I saw one of those, using it on a Canon 40D on the street last year, and advised her to trade it in for a better lens. Had I known it was rarer than the EF 1200mm, I would have bought it myself in order to sell it to museum one day.


----------



## nebugeater (Feb 26, 2011)

Any idea what the policy is for those that have this lens and have had it fixed? I have this lens and it is about 1 1/2 years old. Last fall I had this exact issue arise and I sent it in to Canon and the repair was aroung $120 USD


----------



## hlpgtf (Feb 27, 2011)

nebugeater - it can't hurt to call Canon and see if they'll reimburse you - that's happened to me once or twice with cars. As long as they have a record, I bet they'll send you a refund.


----------



## CameraAddict (Feb 27, 2011)

I think a lot more than 8 people own this lens. People talk about it all the time on various forums. And Costco's been selling it for quite some time...although they suddenly stopped carrying it.


----------



## JohnMat (Feb 28, 2011)

I have this lens, along with several much better ones, and love it for being a great travel lens when you are weight limited. Still much better quality than a P&S, and enough range to cover almost anything. Stop it down to f8 and the results are not bad at all.
Screws never came loose on mine, yet...


----------

